# A uncomfortable problem.



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Okay so for most I believe you guys wouldn't feel bothered by this at all lol but me being .... well me I am. So I have spent the last hour chatting online with other Christians at another site, where suddenly I realize I haven't stopped to like confess any sins. You see usually I will try my best to confess my sins right away well this bothered me, I looked back as best as possible just SEARCHING for a sin I committed. I am flabergasted and uncomfortable with the idea I could of gone an hour without sinning! (I am sure I must of though!) It bothers me cuz I dont want the words "hmm looks like you aint sinned" cross my mind! That scripture that says something about if you say you have no sin then the truth is not in you, is what makes me uncomfortable about this (and I am sure this scripture doesn't pertain to this problem) I know I am probably being over reactive but what is you guys advice?
of course the idea of just sinning real quick has popped up but I aint going to do that on purpose! I don't know what to do with this


----------



## py3ak (May 25, 2009)

You can always pray, with David, "cleanse thou me from secret faults", praise God for preserving you from open sin, ask Him to search your heart and your reins and move on to the next thing you have to do. But feeling guilty for not feeling guilty is not the best way to spend your time.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

py3ak said:


> You can always pray, with David, "cleanse thou me from secret faults", praise God for preserving you from open sin, ask Him to search your heart and your reins and move on to the next thing you have to do. But feeling guilty for not feeling guilty is not the best way to spend your time.


Thanks


----------



## TimV (May 25, 2009)

> It bothers me cuz like HECK!



I think that you should immediately leave your church and find a place where you can learn some of the basic truths of orthodox Christianity. You've come under some bad influences somewhere along the line.

If you really want to confess something, "Heck" is a minced oath, and you could admit to anyone willing to listen that you've sinned in that way. But a compulsive desire to confess your sin to total strangers online every hour points to a more serious problem.

Sorry for beating you up, but if you were serious about that post you really do need to get under some solid teaching.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

TimV said:


> > It bothers me cuz like HECK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I don't confess my sins to people online, I was saying confess to the Lord God my sins, but I was bothered by the idea that I couldn't think of any to say to him, so I thought I would go to you guys and ask your advice, being you are some of the most biblical Christians I have ever encountered.


Edit: I apologize if I had confused you, perhaps I should of made sure my post was much more comprehensible.


----------



## Prufrock (May 25, 2009)

Joshua, you're not going to commit noticeable sins every minute of the day; as Ruben said, pray with David that you be continually cleansed from the secret sins of the heart. When you do note that you have sinned against our Lord, humbly pray a prayer of thanksgiving for his mercy, and that he has adopted you as his child and become your God; humbly confess the wrong of your action and your desire to turn from it, and both request and rejoice in the the promise of his grace to further sanctify your heart. I realize there is a lot which is new flying at you faster than you can handle right now; but slow down. You don't need to have everything figured out right away. Tim provided very wise counsel -- get yourself in a position where you can come under the care, oversight and counsel of a godly, Reformed minister of the gospel; he can work with you and provide a level of care which simply cannot (nor should be) provided over a web forum like this. That is what the church is for. Until then, people here will be more than glad to help you work through some of these things. For now, rest in the work of Christ, thanking him for his mercy, and humbly strive out of thanksgiving to walk in obedience to God's commands.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Joshua, you're not going to commit noticeable sins every minute of the day; as Ruben said, pray with David that you be continually cleansed from the secret sins of the heart. When you do note that you have sinned against our Lord, humbly pray a prayer of thanksgiving for his mercy, and that he has adopted you as his child and become your God; humbly confess the wrong of your action and your desire to turn from it, and both request and rejoice in the the promise of his grace to further sanctify your heart. I realize there is a lot which is new flying at you faster than you can handle right now; but slow down. You don't need to have everything figured out right away. Tim provided very wise counsel -- get yourself in a position where you can come under the care, oversight and counsel of a godly, Reformed minister of the gospel; he can work with you and provide a level of care which simply cannot (nor should be) provided over a web forum like this. That is what the church is for. Until then, people here will be more than glad to help you work through some of these things. For now, rest in the work of Christ, thanking him for his mercy, and humbly strive out of thanksgiving to work in obedience to God's commands.



Their is a small Presbyterian Church in the town over, but I will need to figure out a way to go. The Church I go to is a 3 point Calvinistic Church so at the moment it does well.


----------



## OPC'n (May 25, 2009)

INsearch, my sister had the same question one time. She went right from my mother's Christian house to her husband's reformed Christian house and was never out in the world being a heathen like her youngest sister . Anyway, I reminded her that even though she hadn't done the things I had she was still fallen and EVERYTHING she does falls short of perfection which is what God demands of us and that she just needed to confess the sins she could remember and ask God to forgive her on the ones she couldn't remember and to confess her sin of thinking she couldn't think of any....then rely on Christ's perfect work on her behalf for that perfection God demands.


----------



## Prufrock (May 25, 2009)

Joshua, I obviously don't know anything about your church, or the other churches in the area; but it will be important to know that there is a whole lot more to being Reformed/Presbyterian than believing in the "5 points of Calvinism" (much less three of them!). Being reformed especially involves a certain understanding of sin and obedience; of the law and our relationship to it; of grace with respect to our continuing walk; of the means by which we receive grace and increase of faith; of the sacraments, etc. All of these things are very important respecting the issues you're dealing with at the moment; and as you continue to grow, you will learn more about why. One can be as "Calvinistic" as the ocean is blue, but this will not help one walk in the peace of the gospel.


----------



## TimV (May 25, 2009)

Good job, Sarah.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys  though TimV you did read that I don't confess sins to random people right? anways guys your advice has been very helpful  I hate it when that happens cuz I know I am a sinner.


----------



## Scott1 (May 25, 2009)

> Psalm 19
> 
> 
> 1The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.
> ...


.


----------



## INsearch (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys  I figured instead of creating a new thread I would just ask a new question in this one.

So today while I was at school I was in a wood class. I didn't put enough X's on the jointed edges of the boards I did on friday so my teacher thought they still needed to be jointed, okay so a kid said he would do this, after they left I told my teacher that I did them but only forgot the x's he told me to go fix that (put the x's) well I encountered the kid told him wuts up and he said something to the affect of "I don't care I am doing them anyway" well I just walked away and came back and was like Man! they are done I already did it! then he gets much more angry voice and says something like "Dude! I do them just in case anyway!" I walked away feeling very flustered but I didn't want to argue this with him, and just let him do it. My question is... how assertive can I be? how do I know I am being TO assertive? thats why I just stopped arguing with him, I didn't want to become to aggressive.


----------

